# Just wondering



## Sassy07 (Jan 9, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the average amount of fry mollies will give birth to?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Black Mollies give birth to 20-60 fry, Sailfin Mollies give birth to 20-80 fry, and Velifera Mollies give birth to 30-200 fry.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Well my first batch just came in a week or so ago. Only got to 15 of them. Who knows how long they were in there and how many others there were.


----------



## Sassy07 (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww...Our furnace went out the other day while I was at work, and my water temperature dropped to 64 degrees! My balloon Molly must have freaked out, and had her babies! I only saved three! There was one that I found that was dead (not fully formed), but who knows how long they had been in there!! :rip: So I only found 4!


----------

